# Địa chỉ sản xuất túi bao trái cây giá rẻ



## tuibaotraicay (18/3/21)

_Nông Nghiệp Thanh Hà xin kính chào quý khách !_
Cty Túi Bao Trái Cây *Thanh Hà* chuyên *sản xuất* và phân phối các loại *túi bao trái* bưởi , ổi, xoài, mít, bơ, sầu riêng, chuối... Thấu hiểu được nỗi lo của bà con trong việc bảo vệ các loại trái cây khỏi côn trùng, chúng tôi đã nghiên cứu và cho ra thị trường sản phẩm Túi bọc trái cây Thanh Hà .
- Được làm từ vải không dệt nhập khẩu chuyên dụng chống tia UV
- Độ bền cao có thể tái sử dụng được nhiều lần
- Đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng và an toàn thực phẩm
Cty chúng tôi cam kết về chất lượng và sự uy tín đặt lên hàng đầu. Đảm bảo cung cấp sản phẩm chất lượng tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất đến tay người tiêu dùng
Cty liên tục tuyển Đại Lý, CTV trên toàn quốc với mức chiết khấu hấp dẫn, hỗ trợ phát triển đại lý với nhiều ưu đãi.
Quý khách hàng quan tâm đến sản phẩm vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi
Hotline: *0982.179.226* (hỗ trợ zalo) hoặc *0833.488.885*
Website:Tổng kho bán buôn bán lẻ, túi bao trái cây, xốp lưới và dụng cụ nông nghiệp


----------

